# Ranking of quality flashlights



## merkel (Sep 29, 2010)

I am just getting interested in premium quality flashlights and was curious if anyone could give me a basic list ranking quality of the brands? For a price point I am not worried about cost so please don't worry about this while ranking. Basically brightness and quality!

One other question is if you had to choose between the Fenix and 4Seven brand of flashlights which one would be better built?


----------



## Imon (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Newbie Q*



merkel said:


> I am just getting interested in premium quality flashlights and was curious if anyone could give me a basic list ranking quality of the brands? For a price point I am not worried about cost so please don't worry about this while ranking. Basically brightness and quality!
> 
> One other question is if you had to choose between the Fenix and 4Seven brand of flashlights which one would be better built?




There is no ranking list. It's largely subjective and CPFers will argue until they're blue in the face over which manufacturer they think is best.

As for the Fenix vs 4Sevens question they are both well built - it's hard to go wrong with either one. Picking one boils down to your personal preference and that is a decision you'll have to make on your own.


----------



## entoptics (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Newbie Q*



Imon said:


> There is no ranking list. It's largely subjective and CPFers will argue until they're blue in the face over which manufacturer they think is best.



I don't think that's quite true if "price is no object"

Here's my poll results (via the "information subjectively absorbed" polling method) from a few months on CPF. Obviously, there's popular brands that are missing from my lists, but you get the idea.

*Durability rankings*

1) HDS (Ra), Malkoff, SureFire, Streamlight
2) Maglite (besides bulb issues), Fenix TK series
3) EagleTac (barely above 4, and my personal experience isn't that good)
4) Quark, the rest of Fenix stuff, more expensive iTP stuff, O-light, Zebralight, etc (think $50-$100 stuff)
5) Romisen, cheaper iTP
6) DX/KD/Ebay no names

*Efficiency/feature/value rankings*

1) Quark, Fenix, EagleTac, Zebralight
2) Everyone else
3) Surefire, Coast

Regardless of my poll numbers, if you spend a fair chunk of change in whatever genre you are interested in, you'll get a damn fine light.

$50 for an EDC single cell light
$100 for a hand filling utility light
$150 for a high powered thrower
$300 for heart of the sun spotlight.

As mentioned above, budget and personal preference will dictate your choices, because there are just so many damn good lights available now.


----------



## Tomcat! (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Newbie Q*

:welcome:
Welcome Newbie Q. Have a read of the Must Have Flashlist List at the top of the General Forum. It'll give you an idea of model recommendations by forum members, based on actual experience, as to what they think flashaholics really should have in their pockets. It's not necessarily an absolute purchase list (you'd get really poor really fast if you tried to follow every recommendation) but it does give a good place to start. You will also see that certain brands keep popping up again and again, so that might also be helpful in selecting manufacturers whose product ranges are well thought of. As with any personal kit or gadgetry, research is all important when parting with cold hard cash, and of course there are any number of members with expert knowledge in any light related subject area you careto ask questions about. Enjoy!


----------



## skyfire (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Newbie Q*

these are machined parts, with moveable parts, electronics, and power packs. I am 100% positive all will fail at some time or another. 
that is why 1 is none, and 2 is 1. and thats why a good warranty from a company/manufacturer/maker that backs it, pays for itself. How many companies offer a "no hassle" lifetime warranty?

hrmm...quark or fenix? Ive purchased over 5 quarks. and the 1 fenix. the 1 fenix I purchased was defective out the box. although, I dont fault fenix or hold a grudge, I have become reluctant of purchasing another fenix. mainly because i prefer warm and neutral tints. 4sevens, produces some really good all-purpose lights, for really good prices!

After many purchases of different high-end china made lights, i finally decided to try out surefires, yes, they cost more, and seem to be inferior in terms of performance. but surefire under-rated their output (they do not really under-rate, its just that other makers over-rate), and the R&D that goes into their lights have been perfected for its purpose.

if you value quality, and understanding it comes with a price. but in the long run, if you want the best of the best, it will actually save you trial and error, and of course money. All I can say is do your research, and CPF has a wealth of info. and plenty of good people that are willing to help, and chime in with their knowledge and advise.

so....look up HDS systems, surefire, Mcgizmo, Spy. there are plently of other great makers, and custom makers.

PS. my personal favorite china-made lights is zebralight, not for their quality, but for their innovation! their quality does rank up there too. keep'em coming zebralight!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 30, 2010)

I have changed your thread title to better reflect your question.

Bill


----------



## merkel (Sep 30, 2010)

Thx Bill for the adjustment and to the others thanks for the input. I think I narrowed down my search to a tac light of some brand. I am looking for very bright light in a small package. I guess roughly 6" long or so. The 4Seven G5 has caught my attention today but am curious what the thoughts were on this light?


----------



## entoptics (Oct 1, 2010)

merkel said:


> I think I narrowed down my search to a tac light of some brand. I am looking for very bright light in a small package. I guess roughly 6" long or so.



I think this is a good idea for a "first good light". A "minimag" sized light can provide you with outstanding performance and durability.

Before making any specific decision, the best questions to answer now are...

1) User interface
2) Battery choice

Don't let lumens or runtime dictate the light. Let the interface and batteries dictate the light. Believe me, after living with a light for a year or two, having 1 billion lumens won't be nearly as important as goofing with weird batteries and an annoying switch or obnoxious strobing modes when you don't want them.

I'm a die hard AA fan, and that would be my strongest recommendation, but there are other good battery options out there, and if you are willing to shoulder more cost and hassle for higher performance then go for it.


----------

